# Solved: disk defragmenter was scheduled using another program



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am using windows 7 and I am new to windows 7. I was going to do a defrag? then i got this message? 

disk defragmenter was scheduled using another program

disk defragmenter is currently using customized settings created by another program. before you can modify the schedule, you must remove the customized settings. Can any one help.......thanks EZ


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

What type of Anti-Virus or Security Suite do you have installed?
Some have built in defrag tools.


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Norton AV....


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Norton has a built in defrag. You would either have to disable it in Norton to use Microsofts defrag or just use Norton to defrag. Also note if the drive is an SSD you should not use defrag.

If I remember right for Norton, you would open it and click on Performance and you should see Defragment Disks.


----------



## bike365 (Jan 10, 2012)

OK Thank you. I see i have disk optimization checked in norton. I will let it do the def rag.....Thanks again.....EZ


----------

